# New to road cycling, upgrades to Trek 1.1?



## GusArb (Jul 2, 2014)

hello everyone, im new around here and id like to know what are some basic upgrades that could be done to the Trek 1.1, i mainly will be riding just for exercise.

any 1.1 owners around here?

1.1 - Trek Bicycle

thanx.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

GusArb said:


> hello everyone, im new around here and id like to know what are some basic upgrades that could be done to the Trek 1.1, i mainly will be riding just for exercise.
> 
> any 1.1 owners around here?
> 
> ...


Fitness.
Pedals.
Contact points.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Cross post. Don't post the same topic in multiple locations.
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/beginners-corner/new-road-cycling-upgrades-trek-1-1-a-326720.html


----------



## GusArb (Jul 2, 2014)

tlg said:


> Cross post. Don't post the same topic in multiple locations.
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/beginners-corner/new-road-cycling-upgrades-trek-1-1-a-326720.html


i understand, its just that i thought it belonged to the other location better


----------

